# Suche Ziegel/Dach Tut



## Mapmaster Earl (23. März 2005)

Hallöle, 
Wusste net ganz ob das hier in die Kategorie gehört, falls net tuts mir fett sorry.
Meine kurze Frage: Kennt jemand ein gutes Tut fürs Erstellen von Dachziegeln/Schindeln, irgendwie Dachbedeckung halt?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (23. März 2005)

Hi!
Ich hab es eben mal probiert und es hat auch einigermaßen geklappt.
Und zwar hab ich einfach links ein  schmales Rechteck gemacht und daneben ein breiteres (ich hoffe man kann das auf dem Bild noch sehen). Auf das schmale hab ich den Ebenenstil abgeflachte Kanten nach außen angewendet und auf das breitere abgeflachte Kanten nach innen. Dann musst du so lange probieren bis es gut aussieht.
Beim schmalen hab ich noch unten eine einwölbung gamacht und es oben überstehen lassen und beim breiteren genau andersrum.
Dann hab ich unten noch einen Schatten gemalt und ein bisschen Störung hinzugefügt.
Dass Bild kannst du nun belibig oft aneinanderreihen.

Als Anregung hab ich mal bei google gesucht und mich dann an das hier gehalten
http://web02.city-map.de/homepage/0...achungen_Klindworth_Leistungen_dachziegel.jpg 

Also wenn du andere Ziegel willst kannst du ja mal suchen und dann probieren diese nachzumachen.

kuhlmaehn


----------

